# Kinetic Vs Automatic



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all ,im a newbie with a bit of a thing for seiko divers and monsters in particular,just wondered if anyone could give me the benefit of their experience with kinetic movements as i quite fancy a pepsi bezel diver next cheers


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi there, welcome aboard ,lots of fellow Seiko lovers here,.... I'm a big fan of the monster personally, I have owned Kinetics and auto relays , I still have the sma003 ,it is the only kinetic I have left in my collection amongst many autos , just a personal view, I think I prefer automatics now for some strange reason, I think I've been through my kinetic phase ,still a force to be reckoned with the Kinetics but I guess I'm a little old fashioned


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

monstermash said:


> hi all ,im a newbie with a bit of a thing for seiko divers and monsters in particular,just wondered if anyone could give me the benefit of their experience with kinetic movements as i quite fancy a pepsi bezel diver next cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what you mean i like the look and the idea just not so sure if i could live with it in practice after being so impressed with the automatic movement of the monsters and my other seiko diver,i am trying (in vain) to only buy watches that i will wear and not worry too much about marking.so if i could find a cheapie i would probably go for it ill keep my eye on ebay


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I think the general opinion is that standard quartz movements are more reliable and well proven than kinetics, the downside being a pound for a battery after a few years. Can you live with that?

Or just go auto and forget about it


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I was fascinated by the new kinetic watches when they came out ,yet another new way of keeping time ,I have not had any that have gone wrong or needed a new cell or part before personally, but my concern is that there does seem to be more to go wrong with a kinetic, as we are comparing them alongside automatics in this topic Autos win hands down for me purely because of lasting durability and the virtually No maintenance required aspect about them, even if left in a drawer for twenty or thirty years chances are it will still work as soon as it is worn again, a fact proven with my continual search for old watches round boot sales and the like ,The glee of finding an old auto or mechanical watch still happily chugging away that has possibly out lived its previous owner is wonderful, Quartz watches have there place but those not in the know will have left in its old battery to rot away the watches insides and Kinetics just haven't been around long enough to stand the test of time


----------



## monstermash (Apr 13, 2005)

DavidH said:


> I think the general opinion is that standard quartz movements are more reliable and well proven than kinetics, the downside being a pound for a battery after a few years. Can you live with that?
> 
> Or just go auto and forget about it
> 
> ...


probably but to be honest the lack of battery is why i went for a orange monster when my old quartz died little did i know what a can of worms i would be opening with that purchase







kinetics alledgedly last for up to ten years so this would outlast the watch in some cases im sure,and i certainly wouldnt grumble at a replacement cap 8-10 years down the line


----------

